# TV LG Chasis mc-059a en standby no prende.



## celtronics2011 (May 15, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes .
Me llego este tv lg chasis mc-059a que  solo me enciende el led de standby.

Dispongo de osciloscopio y multimetro, se puede determinar  si el IC501 jumgla esta bien ò esta dañada. 

realize alguna mediciones:

  ic 501:_el voltaje de _*ABNORMAL*_(pin25) esta en 5 voltios ,el TV se esta protegiendo por algun error detectado. 
( aisles el pin 25  de ic 501 retire el Q16 , sin cambio alguno , se tomo lectura en jumper j523 5voltios presente.)
pin 35  vdd : st 5v  presente
pin55 vcc : 0v
pin 29 power : ov

fuente en secundario: 14v , 9v  ,109v._
ic vertical extraido. 

aqui el diagrama:  Elektrotanya for electronics experts


----------



## celtronics2011 (May 15, 2020)

IC501 lecturar tomadas luego de extraer y volver a soldar el q16.

pin25: 5v en st y 0v encendido.
pin29: 0v en st  y 4.7v en estado encendido.
pin33: 2.1v st y on.
pin34: 2.6v st y on.
pin35: 5v permanente.
pin40: 4.5v st y on

sorprendentemente volvio a encender.


----------



## moonwalker (May 16, 2020)

El pin Abnormal del microjungla siempre debe estar en 5 voltios para que se pueda dar el pulso de habilitación de 15KHz para el circuito de salida horizontal. Estos 5 voltios es decir estado alto para este pin es suministrado por una resistencia pull up de 4.7K que siempre lo mantiene allí pero este pin Abnormal puede pasar a estado bajo (0V) por medio del Q16 si se presenta una avería en las tres secciones principales del TV: fuente de poder (monitoreada por la protección OCP), circuito horizontal (X-ray) o circuito vertical (monitoreada por Vneck) protecciones que envían si respectiva señal a la base de Q16 y este posteriormente saturado coloca a GND el pin Abnormal cancenlándose la oscilación horizontal y retornando el TV a Standby. Si el TV encendió correctamente ya deberías de mantenerlo bajo prueba y cerciorarte de que no quede con intermitencias de encendido. Cualquier cosa aquí estamos para colaborar.


----------

